# Mixing Pigeons - Shake? Stir?



## dananarama (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd like to move some pigeons from one place to another.  There are already a few pigeons living in the 'to' location. They are a mated pair and a squab with his/her feathers coming in nicely and just starting to peck at the ground sometimes. Is it not good to introduce new pigeons before this young one is weaned? Is there anything I should know about integrating new birds to a flock? I know, the flock is 2-1/2 birds, but it's their territory. The pair had lived with several birds earlier. The new birds have been here almost five weeks, and they are all healthy.

Any advice here will be appreciated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I would wait until the youngster is weaned and would also try putting ALL the pigeons in a completely new enclosure after the baby is weaned to try to ensure there are no territorial issues. If you can put them all in a new area for even a couple of days and then move them all back, I'm pretty sure that will reduce or totally obliterate any territorial issues.

Terry


----------

